

Mobile Application Development: Web vs. Native - mynegation
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1968203

======
mynegation
Written by guys from Nitobi (of PhoneGap fame). Published recently, but may be
a little bit dated (due to the long editorial ACM Queue cycle, I presume)

